# Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (bandwidth heavy)



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

I've seen a lot of posts asking how to do the 5k setup on an 8v. This is just a pictorial on how I did mine, and we all know there is more than one way to do everything. Basically you have to get off your a_s and make sh_t work... Read.. read.. and read some more - You'll be surprised what you can learn without asking to many questions.. I chose the xflow because it made everything easier.. All the welding was done at the local muffler shop - not the prettiest, but leakfree and cheap.. Jamaicula and I were able to knock it out in a week or so once the parts were collected.. 10 psi, 30# redtops, and a chip from Danny at SnS (which I'm sure he can duplicate) made for a pretty fun setup.. oh, YRMV and HTH








my two main sources of info:
http://forums.vwsport.com/viewforum.php?f=31
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch













































































































































_Modified by vw_dred at 1:03 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

That look really, really nice for being a "junkyard setup". I use that term in the kindest manner since you got the manifold from there.
Your boost piping is very clean looking also. Very good job.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

more pics of how you mounted that co-pot.
where did you run that 2nd vacum fitting on the wastegate?


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_more pics of how you mounted that co-pot.

all I did was cut the original plastic pipe (painted it) and made sure the original metal rings were in there so it doesnt collapse. On the side I cut, i tightened the sh_t out of it so it wouldn't blow off..
















On the wastedgate I use a brass reducer from home Depot and ran it to the compressor for boost reference the other port isn't used..
















Get that thing running mang







HTH...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

dood, what in the hell did you do for a tb, or throttle switches? did u wire the tps?
im stuck, cant figure out how to get the throttle switches on the xflow tb, or the g60 tb on the xflow manifold


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

I made an "L" bracket coming off the top of the throttle body (stock x-flow) and connected the idle switch to it. I then mounted the wot switch just below where the throttle cable mounts to the rear of the intake manifold.. take the manifold and your switches, sit down, look at em and soon enough it'll click.. You have to be creative and make it work..



_Modified by vw_dred at 2:35 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

i think i got it, now i gotta make the L


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Go to home depot, get a length of aluminum stock, bend it, done!


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

That is one crazy home made setup.
What kind of power are you making with that setup?
What was the total bill?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (vw_dred)*

I saw pics of this setup, looks good, but how did they weld up the runner, as with cast your supposed to heat it way up, then weld it with a special stick then leave it somewhere warm to cool down slow so it doesn't crack later on. 
Also why did you put the manifold on that way, were there clearance issues? I am going to try to put it on upside down to keep the turbo as low as possible and have the wastegate away from the compressor. I am planning on doing this soon, only with a MK4 intake manifold on my ABA, and probably motronic 5.9 managment.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (all-starr-me)*

looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3NORTH* »_That is one crazy home made setup.
What kind of power are you making with that setup?
What was the total bill?

With the 30#, 3bar, and 10psi - I would say ~ 200whp... New owner has 42#, stg5, and higher boost so he should get some decent #s..
It can be done for ~ $1500 when all is said and done - the misc. stuff is what costs..

_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I saw pics of this setup, looks good, but how did they weld up the runner, as with cast your supposed to heat it way up, then weld it with a special stick then leave it somewhere warm to cool down slow so it doesn't crack later on. 
Also why did you put the manifold on that way, were there clearance issues? I am going to try to put it on upside down to keep the turbo as low as possible and have the wastegate away from the compressor. I am planning on doing this soon, only with a MK4 intake manifold on my ABA, and probably motronic 5.9 managment.

I've never had a problem with the manifold cracking - I like my turbo to sit up high because it just makes everything easier for me, not to mention more visible







.. Never had a problem with the wastegate heating anything up - get a good IC and you'll be fine.. 
Good Luck..


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (vw_dred)*

good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5k turbo for 8V pictorial (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I saw pics of this setup, looks good, but how did they weld up the runner, as with cast your supposed to heat it way up, then weld it with a special stick then leave it somewhere warm to cool down slow so it doesn't crack later on. 

Tig with Nickel Rod I believe is what was said in the fabrication forum when this was brought up
HEY ALSO Did you have to clock the turbo?


_Modified by mechsoldier at 10:58 AM 1-3-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

there is such a thing as a preheat calculator but... 
400 degrees would be safe weld with nickle rod then hell you could even throw it back in the oven for a few hours and slowly cool it 
in most cases jus tletting it sit out is slow enough cooling anyways.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Hey I got a small prob, I need to weld up my manifold but really have no way of knowing how hot it is, I'm gonna just need to use a torch I have no infrared thermometer or anything and I'm at a Military craft shop cuz I'm not allowed to work on cars at home. What do you suggest I do about it, just heat it up with the torch for a few minutes as uniformaly as I can (and as hot as I can), then weld it up, or what.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Oh yeah and dred, I've got that same setup but I'm not finding it easy to locate the stock boost pressure for that waste gate spring....IS it 10 or did you buy another spring?


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

I had to clock the turbo to get the oil in/out and everything else to line up.. Guy who welded the mani just migged it and let it sit and cool.. The stock spring is ~5 psi +/- based on the condition of the spring - I pulled the cap on mine and inserted a bolt with two lock nuts to increase tention on the spring, thus raising the boost to 10psi - Can always use a mbc..


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

5 PSI sounds pretty good for me to get it up and running and make sure everythings good before I start trying to crank it up....thanks for the info


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

sorry for postin on a old post , but i jus got a project 83 rabbit with this setup on a g60 block with crossflow head , and i have to finish all the turbo on it but it doesnt look liek the manifold was ever modified ??? the kid i got it from is a cerified vw mechanic and said this setup is off a 5k and what are the switchs i need to run and all the oil and h2o lines?? and were do i attach the vacums ??sorry this turbo stuff is new to me lol i also still have to have to the downpipe casue its still stock off the audi 5k thanks


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

awesome post!! i love seeing audi parts on a vw.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (hackaholic)*

Bump
I have always wanted to do something like this but I don't want to waste money on my car! lol


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (GodSquadMandrake)*

bump


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (hackaholic)*

hey hackaholic i like your sk8ing clips, ive been skateboarding for like 6 years now, as for this turbo set up, this si so rad, it just makes the people that spend crazy amounts of money go "hmm







how the hell did he do that" lol


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_Guy who welded the mani just migged it and let it sit and cool.. 

Whoa I just noticed this....Mig welded? With standard wire or what? I think I remember trying to weld on cast iron with a mig welder and I had spatter everywhere...


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

How's the lag for this setup? Where do you see 10lbs coming into play? Any tips for the unknowing?
I can pick one of these up pretty cheap but wasn't sure if it was worth it or if I would be better to keep lookin for a T3 or WRX turbo








I know the car in this one is an MKII but in the MK3 body, would it fit with enough room to keep the AC unmolested?


_Modified by vwgtiIII at 2:44 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

could you have the manifold mounted the other way and use a counterflow 8v head still?


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

its posible, you would have to get it ready and mock it all up to see how much room you have, but its easier to just change to a crossflow head and gives you a ton more room to work, as well as keeping the intake much cooler


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

sweet, thanks man


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

so how's this setup been working out for you? i just found a whole audi 5k/k26 setup and just wanted to make sure your happy with this first. when does the turbo start to spool? and when does your power drop off? how much power do you think your pushing at the wheels?
i've heard so many mixed reactions to this, i would just like to hear what someone that has done and ran it for awhile thinks.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (gopher11)*

I am curious how this ran too . . . bump for an update from the OP.

_Quote, originally posted by *gopher11* »_so how's this setup been working out for you? i just found a whole audi 5k/k26 setup and just wanted to make sure your happy with this first. when does the turbo start to spool? and when does your power drop off? how much power do you think your pushing at the wheels?
i've heard so many mixed reactions to this, i would just like to hear what someone that has done and ran it for awhile thinks.


----------



## MeanDub98 (Oct 28, 2004)

I got all my stuff from vw dred. Took me over two years to get it in the car mostly because my ex is a succubus, some because I was retarded at getting 034 efi to work. Needless to say at six psi (stock wg spring rate) brought the weezy 8 valve to life. Hopefully I can secure an 02A trans and raise the boost in spring, after that possibly a 16 valve swap. By then I will be making too much power to safely front wheel drive, thus I will grenade everything. Trans, pistons, head, block really thrash piss out of it. The old jetta 3 shell will sit in a shed or a garage until I'm a rich old bastard with gobs of time and money. Than I'll dust it off and drop in an MC1 with 20 valve head, forged eveything, Holset turbo, Quattro drivetrain, gutted interior. So there you have it my first car will be my last.


_Modified by MeanDub98 at 3:39 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (gopher11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gopher11* »_so how's this setup been working out for you? i just found a whole audi 5k/k26 setup and just wanted to make sure your happy with this first. when does the turbo start to spool? and when does your power drop off? how much power do you think your pushing at the wheels?
i've heard so many mixed reactions to this, i would just like to hear what someone that has done and ran it for awhile thinks. 

Had the setup on the car for ~7 months with no issues before selling it.. the new owner had it for a year or so before selling it as well.. Turbo spooled at ~3k and pulled until redline and was making ~200whp at the most (this was at 10psi) - never dynoed it though.. It's a good setup for someone looking to learn and not spend a lot of $$$
HTH


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

dred . . . irie & thanks for the info. Sounds like another possible option for me.









BTW, this link you referred to (http://forums.vwsport.com/viewforum.php?f=31) has been archived; was it just a search for "vw audi 5000" or something??


_Modified by papichulo7 at 7:06 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## 99 wolfsburg (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

i would like to see a detailed how-to including what costs what and what goes where etc.. i am semi familiar with turbos and engines.. but i would like to know exactly what i need and where all the lines hook up and such..















edit.. second page woo hoo


_Modified by 99 wolfsburg at 9:47 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (99 wolfsburg)*

cool set up


----------

